# Food Safety News - 12/06/2020...    Caterer in Singapore fined for 2018 food poisoning outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Dec 6, 2020)

*Caterer in Singapore fined for 2018 food poisoning outbreak*
By News Desk on Dec 06, 2020 12:03 am A caterer has been fined after a food poisoning outbreak in 2018 in Singapore that affected more than 60 people, hospitalizing 45. Spize and Spize Events were convicted of 14 offenses and fined S$32,000 (U.S $24,000). In November 2018, food contaminated with Salmonella was supplied by Spize to Brink’s Singapore for a company event. A... Continue Reading


----------

